

Show HN: BucketJobs - Save Jobs Online with a bookmarklet - johnmurch

Inspired by Mattan Griffel - Out of startup ideas? Here, have a few. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;design-startups&#x2F;49acac7c3405<p>A bookmarklet to help people manage their job search — the job search process sucks. Let people use a bookmarklet to save and organize jobs.<p>BucketJobs right now is just that, a bookmarklet tool for saving jobs. There have been a few more ideas kicked around, but let&#x27;s see what people think
======
johnmurch
Clickable [http://bucketjobs.com](http://bucketjobs.com)

